# Need urgent guidance



## opportunist86 (Dec 9, 2011)

Where are interior products (Window blinds, wall papers, tiles) shop in Dubai. Are there any specific markets? Anyone, kindly help with this as soon as possible as I don't have much time.
Thanks.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Dragonmart for one. 
Also check out Danube BuildMart


----------



## opportunist86 (Dec 9, 2011)

rsinner said:


> Dragonmart for one.
> Also check out Danube BuildMart


I need to search the whole market. I don't want to make purchase from a particular store. I need to visit the people who are doing curtains and blinds business.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

opportunist86 said:


> I need to search the whole market. I don't want to make purchase from a particular store. I need to visit the people who are doing curtains and blinds business.


Dragon mart is a huge indoor aoutlet with 1000's of stores for many commodities, some of which are curtain and blind manufacturers, alternatively if you need more specific manufactures, then Google is your friend.


----------



## bluebird77 (Apr 10, 2012)

Naïf Diera Dubai is your place to be. You can get it like wholesale price.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

bluebird77 said:


> Naïf Diera Dubai is your place to be. You can get it like wholesale price.


Agreed.


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

There is also one place in Al Quoz. REALLY decent guy (and shop) and really good prices. When everyone was quoting me 12,000AED for wooden blinds, he quoted me 1,600AED. I got my blinds (7.5 linear meters) for 1,100AED. If you need his #, let me know!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

noisyboy said:


> There is also one place in Al Quoz. REALLY decent guy (and shop) and really good prices. When everyone was quoting me 12,000AED for wooden blinds, he quoted me 1,600AED. I got my blinds (7.5 linear meters) for 1,100AED. If you need his #, let me know!


I think he may be trying to get a job or a supply contract with them rather than buy from them.


----------



## opportunist86 (Dec 9, 2011)

rsinner said:


> I think he may be trying to get a job or a supply contract with them rather than buy from them.


You are right friend. We are manufacturer of these items and need to meet with retailers of these products.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

opportunist86 said:


> You are right friend. We are manufacturer of these items and need to meet with retailers of these products.


:confused2:

Then why don't you ask this questions straight away instead of wasting everybody's time...


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

lita_rulez said:


> :confused2:
> 
> Then why don't you ask this questions straight away instead of wasting everybody's time...


:d:d:d


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

And, as previously suggested, why don't you use Google to get your own sales leads? 

Okay, shall we take bets on whether OP posts again now or later 


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Seriously, can you not use a search engine?? First the ' there are no youth hostels in uae do tell me names of cheap hotels' (although there are youth hostels!) and now you want us to get you leads too! I appreciate you may be a one man band but do your research before you come out here! This forum is faubulous for giving advice and helping folk with genuine questions/concerns/queries but its not here to drum business up for people! Opportunist?? Really??


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I cant imagine anyone who doesnt have much time, doing well here in the uae. Everything moves at a snails pace, and involves meetings, tea, chatting, coffee, little bit eating, more tea, schedule a meeting for next week for more tea and coffee. Third or fourth meeting, maybe they will talk business. 

Have you ever been to the uae before????


----------



## opportunist86 (Dec 9, 2011)

Lita_Rulez said:


> :confused2:
> 
> Then why don't you ask this questions straight away instead of wasting everybody's time...


You are not forced to answer every question. Why does it bother you so much. Get yourself some etiquettes before engaging in forum activities. Better dont!


----------



## opportunist86 (Dec 9, 2011)

Pink Fairie said:


> Seriously, can you not use a search engine?? First the ' there are no youth hostels in uae do tell me names of cheap hotels' (although there are youth hostels!) and now you want us to get you leads too! I appreciate you may be a one man band but do your research before you come out here! This forum is faubulous for giving advice and helping folk with genuine questions/concerns/queries but its not here to drum business up for people! Opportunist?? Really??


I'm sorry if my question bother you so much. But after SE's, these forums are the only sources to find exact and correct answers. May be better than SE's.

There are no hostels in Dubai like they are in other countries. I found only one hostel in Dubai and it much different than hostel everywhere else. 

What if you know some leads and help me out. Aren't we here for the same purpose? Just Google what I'm trying to ask and I can bet you can't find the answer I need.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

opportunist86 said:


> I'm sorry if my question bother you so much. But after SE's, these forums are the only sources to find exact and correct answers. May be better than SE's.
> 
> There are no hostels in Dubai like they are in other countries. I found only one hostel in Dubai and it much different than hostel everywhere else.
> 
> What if you know some leads and help me out. Aren't we here for the same purpose? Just Google what I'm trying to ask and I can bet you can't find the answer I need.


Your question doesn't 'bother' me, and as far as hostels not being the same, seriously NOTHING is the same in Dubai. Just seems like you didnt do much research on tge market, the country or anything really! Other people have managed too google info on your behalf and there is more than one search engine, I guess you just need to ask the correct questions! good luck with your venture tho.....


----------

